# Sticky  Before you post, Moved Threads and how to Find them



## Athravan

As the site continues to grow in popularity we find more and more people posting in one section only (for example, snakes, lizards). We are finding that threads need to be "bumped" to the top to stay active, as the site grows so busy that people's threads can move off the page in a matter of mere hours at peak times.

Due to this and so that people can easily find threads for reference, we have been moving some threads to different sections.

We'd like to request that before you post, you check if there is a more suitable smaller section that would also fit your post and if you can consider posting there.

Whilst you may not get the same number of immediate replies, your post will remain near the top of the page for far longer and we hope that people begin using the other sections more regularly.

*Some examples include:*

Classifieds - any post that is buying or selling *must *go in the classifieds section, this is strictly enforced. A thread such as "How much would I pay for a xxx", is fine, but if it's "Wanted: corn snake in the Devon area", that needs to go in the classifieds section.

Pictures - if your post is purely for the purpose of sharing pictures, please post in the Pictures section.

Care Sheets - each section has a specific section for posting caresheets. Please only post those written by yourself, do not repost other people's work from the internet unless it's with full links/credit/permission.

Equipment - if you have a question about equipment, such as "Which is the best brand of thermostat to use" please post it in Equipment

Feeder - if your question / post is about food such as "what do I feed crickets" or "how do i store frozen mice", please post it in Feeder

Habitat - if your question is about the habitat, which can incorporate a wide range of things such as "how do I make my vivarium look natural" "what are the best methods of heating" "how do I treat branches", then it belongs in Habitat.

Genetics - this section is for discussion on genetics such as "What do I get if I breed these two animals".

DWA - this section is for discussion of DWA animals such as "What animals are on the DWA register?"

Obviously some threads are still directly relevant to a specific species of animal, such as "What size mice would this corn snake be eating" (Snakes) or "Does my Iguana need UVB?" (Lizards) and we will try not to move threads like that.

If however you find your thread has "disappeared", and you can't find it, here is how you find it again

1. You can use the search function. In search you can click "Advanced Search" and select "Threads started by ..." and input your username.

2. Click "User CP" on the top left of the menu bar. This will take you to your subscriptions (recent threads you have posted in).

If you feel that your thread has been moved unnecessarily and it really is important that it be in a different section - or, if you think that a post needs to be moved and is currently in the wrong section, please report it to the moderators using the *<!>* button on the top right of the post, and simply put in the request "Can this please be moved to xxx" and we will take care of that for you. 

*Please try to visit these other sections, there are a wealth of useful posts and information there and use the site to it's full potential *


----------

